

Browsable Geneaology of the Obama Family - colinhevans
http://genealogy.alexander.user.dev.freebaseapps.com/?person=/en/michelle_obama,/en/barack_obama

======
zaius
Rated up for the awesomeness of the app. It's cool to see freebase put to use
like this. It gets my cogs moving about other potential uses...

------
alecf
Very cool.

